# Decide Where to Get a Tattoo with This Pain Chart



## Preacher (Mar 7, 2015)

From Lifehacker http://lifehacker.com/carefully-dec...rce=lifehacker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

Tattoos are certainly not for everyone, but if you're considering one, make sure you know what you're getting into. This pain chart highlights the parts of the body that can hurt the most when the needle comes down.


Getting a tattoo will hurt; there's no way around that. However, some parts of the body are extremely sensitive to pain, and only the bravest of brave should even consider tattoos in those zones. This pain chart from Tattoos-Hurt.com explains it all using color, with yellow being the least painful to purple being excruciatingly painful. It's not surprising that the most painful areas are also considered the most vulnerable areas of the body. 

For a general rule, if you're extremely ticklish in an area, it will probably hurt really bad to have it tattooed. An important thing to consider, however, is the fact that everyone has different thresholds for pain. This chart won't be spot on for everyone, but it is still effective at giving you a general idea for choosing a location. Just make sure you pick something you really love, or you might end up wanting to cover it up.


----------



## Tude (Mar 8, 2015)

No. But then I didn't plan on any kinky tat place anyway - if it can't see sunshine then I'm not putting any ink on it hehe. 

And LOL - I just completed my left arm sleeve - and my tat guy wants to do my elbow with a mandala design. Freak!! It's just skin and bone there. <creeeeps away quietly ....> I'm told that I have enough already . Soft part of lower arm was messy hurt but the big tats on the back shoulders were the burners. Ouch!!

 Yer gonna do what you want to do anyway - me anyway I love the art. - and withstand some of the pain (some of it isn't that bad - other ohhh fuck)


----------



## creature (Mar 8, 2015)

i once had a root canal done with no anesthesia..

no shit..

it fucking hurt.

wish i had a tat to show for it...


----------



## Art101 (Mar 8, 2015)

Lol Creature that is truly epic.My hat is off to you.


----------



## Tude (Mar 8, 2015)

Good gawd @creature - root canal with nothing? <shudder> I've had a lot of dentaal work an accident many years ago and I got MULTIPLE shots for that stuff. <bows down> yeah - you needz a crowning (pun intended) tat for that one!


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 8, 2015)

I've had a couple cavities drilled and filled with no anesthetic, no problem. A root canal would be no fun.

We have TAT Police here where I work, I think I'm going to take a photo and post it someday. They would certainly come for Tude.


----------



## creature (Mar 8, 2015)

well, then.. I want in on *that* strike force!!!

; )


----------



## veggiekitten (Mar 8, 2015)

My half sleeve runs in to my arm pit and DAMN, that shit hurt. I was bruised up for days but it's beautiful and I don't regret it. Oddly enough though, the back of my calf was probably my most painful tattoo, which I didn't expect because of how fatty/muscley it is. However pain is just expected when getting a tattoo, although I've heard of some areas being almost unbearable.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 10, 2015)

Only one I have that was uncomfortable was on my pec. Not so much that it hurt more than a tat normally hurts, but the muscle kept involuntarily clenching so tight that it was cramping after a while.


----------



## hermitdan (Mar 10, 2015)

I have seven tats (need more) and none were more painful than about a 3 on a scale of 1-10. But the tattoo on my middle finger wore off so I had it done again. She carved it in HARD and it hurt like a MF! That was about a 9.


----------

